# Slava - Sold Out



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Already,









More on order,


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Any chance of a preview of what you'll have NEXT time, indeed maybe it would not be a bad idea to take a few advanced orders. I'd expect to pay either a non refundable deposit or in advance obviously.

Frank


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Can't believe how quickly they went! I checked the site as soon as I got mail and a few hours later they've gone!!!

I decided not to buy right away as I knew people had expressed an interest already in the one I fancied (diver) and I thought it only fair as I nabbed the Oris last time! 

Certainly be interested if you get any more of the diver type model in stock Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just ordered another 30 Slava watches so this time there should be enough to go round. No more of the divers style are available at the moment though.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I' m not surprised they are sold out at that price. I could see half as dozen that I'd have bought and I don't collect watches, well I didn't. I looked at the site this afternoon whilst at work, very much against company policy ( the ). I checked again when I arrived home 1800 ish - ALL GONE
















For those lucky enought to have obtained one and find themselves with a Day & Date and not understanding the Day bit here follows a translation - just to show there's no hard feeling.....

ВОСКРЕСЁНъЕ VAS KRYE SYE NYE SUNDAY

ПОНЕДЁЛЪНИК PA NYE DYEL NEEK MONDAY

ВТОРНЙК FTOR NEEK TUESDAY

СРЕДА SRYE DA WEDNESDAY

ЧЕТВЁРГ CHET VYERK HURSDAY

ПЯТНЙЦА PYAT NEE TSA FRIDAY

СУББОТА SOO BO TA SATURDAY


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for that Frank.

There will be plenty more in about 10 days.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

It's all gone to pot let me try again.....

ВОСКРЕСЁНъЕ = SUNDAY

ПОНЕДЁЛЪНИК = MONDAY

ВТОРНЙК = TUESDAY

СРЕДА = WEDNESDAY

ЧЕТВЁРГ = THURSDAY

ПЯТНЙЦА = FRIDAY

СУББОТА = SATURDAY

I tried to post this with pronunciations but it didn't seem to work . If anyone is interested I'll be happy to E-Mail this to them in WORD97 format with full pronunciation

Frank


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

If you are ordering more would it be a good time to remind you I'd like a BOCTOK bracelet for my 1943 retro or have I missed the boat again









Frank


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I can't believe how cheap they are.









I was going to buy one but couldn't make my mind up....... then it was too late.
















I was looking at something else at the time, though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> I was looking at something else at the time, though.


Let me guess.......

Wasn't American was it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

FrankC said:


> If you are ordering more would it be a good time to remind you I'd like a BOCTOK bracelet for my 1943 retro or have I missed the boat again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry Frank, next time. I'll be ordering again in about a week.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Not this time old mate, it was Swiss. But I think someone else beat me to it.









I'm having some trouble with my email and the ISP is slow at the moment, must be the weather.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan, you were first, it's on hold for you but quite a few were upset.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Not the Longines?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That's confidential,


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> I have just ordered another 30 Slava watches so this time there should be enough to go round. No more of the divers style are available at the moment though.


 No problem, any red dials on the way?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wardy said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I have just ordered another 30 Slava watches so this time there should be enough to go round. No more of the divers style are available at the moment though.
> ...


 Yep,

I have ordered in multiples this time, I did not know how well they would sell.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Roy,

I'm very grateful.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You lucky old bugger, it looks fantastic. Those hands are just divine, don't let mrs Stan knab that one for christ sake


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ta PG,









I don't have much say in the matter, shorty's paying for it.









May ain't so far away is it?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't tell MarkF, I'm thinking mesh again.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

How dare you sell all those luvverly watches.....I go to the supermarket and look

what happens......
















RIGHT - I'm not going out again- if I become an agoraphobic hermit it'll be all

fault


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Ian, plenty more on the way.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Agoraphobic hermit? No, I'm on holiday this week. Most of the time I miss out too.

But not today.









I do spend too much time on my PC (mostly on the forum these days), I don't know how my wife puts up with me, and buys me nice watches.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I didn't get the diver either, just bad luck and a lack of broadband. However I did order something although not a Slava.

I have contacts searching for a divers in several cities in Poland. I'll still have to wait 'til summer to get it if they can find one.

Julian


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Cheers for the translation Frank. I got 2 of the Slavas, one for myself and one for my dad who admired them on the PC screen when he was passing the other day. Might go for a red dial one as well, depending on how impressed I am with these and if I get chance next update


----------

